# Forum Home Renovation Tools & Products  Cordless drill, Makita, Ryobi or Bosch??

## wozzzzza

I am after a new cordless drill and have narrowed it down to 3 that i am after i think, i dont want too expensive and i dont want too cheap, up to $300.
What is important is variable speed with the trigger(not sure all below have, anyone know?) and lithium battery 18volts minimum.
Anyone recommend or not recommend any of the following?? 
Makita from bunnings BDF453SHE at $279 http://www.bunnings.com.au/products_product_18v-lithium-ion-makita-bdf453she-mobile-driver-drill_1596.aspx 
Bosch From Bunnings PSR 18 LI2 at $249  Bosch DIY - Current News - Two-speed Cordless Drill/Drivers PSR 14.4 LI-2 and PSR 18 LI-2 from Bosch for DIY enthusiasts 
Ryobi from bunnings LCD18022B at $199 http://www.ryobi.com.au/<wbr>Products/ONEplus/Kits/LCD18022B.aspx

----------


## ringtail

I cant bring up the link for the makita but with the other 2, the batteries are tiny. 1.3 amp/hr and 1.4 amp/hr. Its the batteries that cost the $$$'s . If you are doing anything semi serious with it you will want the biggest batteries you can afford. My bosch blue has 2.6 amp/hr batteries but cost $ 585.00 but there are others on the market now with 3 amp/hr jobs. The quality of the chucks is a bit so so in the cheaper drills too. Have a look at the AEG stuff at bunnings. Seems to be pretty good value for $$

----------


## CPE W&C

I actually prefer the 1.3 batteries on the Makita for drilling/driving as it makes the drill/driver lighter and easier to use. Also a lot lighter to have hanging off your nailbag all day...

----------


## jiggy

As Ringtail said go with the higher amp/ hr , a good drill with a high a/h and a lithium battery does'nt need to have 18 v. If it came down to the three above i would go the makita.My weapon of choice is the Panasonic. 14.4v

----------


## Handyjack

I have the Makita. Great tool. Battery recharges in about 30 minutes.  
Makita and Bosch will be supported at numerous outlets - good for getting repairs and replacement parts if ever needed.
Ryobi is only sold through one chain. There is nothing to say that Ryobi will not be treated like GMC was and then you will have little or no support for your tool. 
Makita and Ryobi and probably Bosch all have a family of tools (skins) using a common battery. 
Perhaps the best thing to do is see what tool the tradies are using. They will be using a tool all day. My bet is they will have a Makita or Bosch or another brand except Ryobi.

----------


## Godzilla73

G'day, 
Go Makita in 14.4v or 18v, you wont be disappointed, i'd go the 3ah batteries in 14.4v the 1.5ah go well in the 18v though . The Panasonics are good too in either 18 or 14, buy from a dedicated tool shop not the Green Shed if you can. Better range of models imo...

----------


## Belair_Boy

In this case it is "you get what you pay for" so go the Makita out of the three options you gave.
Ryobi are close to toys IMHO compared to the other serious tool brands.  My Hitachi has been excellent and the Panasonics I have used have also been great.
You cant expect to get the same performance and quality as a $600 drill but for light handy man work you should have no problems.

----------


## shauck

I have a Makita BDF452. I have used it a lot for work over the last three or four years including more than 12 months of cabinet making, daily use, as drill and mostly as a driver (which it's not technically meant for). It's still going strong. Would have used an impact driver but just couldn't justify spending the money on extra tool at the time and turned out I didn't need to.

----------


## Ken-67

The critical part of any cordless tool is the battery. Makita uses a high quality battery that holds its charge even if left unused ror several days, or even weeks (personal experience) The Riobi will slowly use its charge while unused, unless you keep it in the charger, and that is not recommended unless it is a lithium battery. I dont think the Bosch is much better. I have several cordless drills, of different bransd, that I use regularly every day. I keep one of the Makitas as an emergency standby, because a know when I pick it up, it will have a charge in it.

----------


## wozzzzza

going for themakita from bunnigns at $279, thats all i really need. thanks for the help in deciding.

----------

